# Anyone using IE6?



## fredtgreco (Oct 10, 2008)

Is anyone running IE6? I need help in checking my church's website. If you are could you go to:

Christ Church PCA » Home

and see if you mouse over the "Worship" or "Sermons" or "About Us" links at the top page (like a tab bar) if a drop down shows up?

Thanks.


----------



## Casey (Oct 10, 2008)

Install multiple versions of IE on your PC | TredoSoft


----------



## Galatians220 (Oct 10, 2008)

fredtgreco said:


> Is anyone running IE6? I need help in checking my church's website. If you are could you go to:
> 
> Christ Church PCA » Home
> 
> ...


 
Works fine for me using IE6, Pastor! Nice-looking website!

Margaret


----------



## Seb (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm using IE 6.0.2800.1106, I don't get drop down menus. I can click on "Worship" or "Sermons" or "About Us" and goto their pages, but no DD menu.


----------



## turmeric (Oct 10, 2008)

Seb said:


> I'm using IE 6.0.2800.1106, I don't get drop down menus. I can click on "Worship" or "Sermons" or "About Us" and goto their pages, but no DD menu.


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 10, 2008)

Steve/Meg,

Could you do me a favor and try it now with the new theme I just activated? It is a bit of a mess (haven't had time to clean it up) but you should be able to try the drop downs.


----------



## Seb (Oct 10, 2008)

Still no DD menus.


----------



## turmeric (Oct 10, 2008)

Nope. Sorry!


----------



## jambo (Oct 10, 2008)

I am using IE6 (IE 6.0.6000.16473) and have no problems accessing the drop down menus. I could download sermons in less than 6 seconds but whenever I tried to listen to one I got the error message about 'low content' whatever that is. Other than that I can access all areas of the web site.


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 10, 2008)

Steve/Meg,

Do either of you have javascript limited on your IE?


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 10, 2008)

jambo said:


> I am using IE6 (IE 6.0.2800.1106) and have no problems accessing the drop down menus. I could download sermons in less than 6 seconds but whenever I tried to listen to one I got the error message about 'low content' whatever that is. Other than that I can access all areas of the web site.



Stuart,

When you download the sermons, how do you do that? Do you right click on them and save as?


----------



## Seb (Oct 10, 2008)

fredtgreco said:


> Steve/Meg,
> 
> Do either of you have javascript limited on your IE?



No. 

JRE 1.6.0_07 wide open.


----------



## Seb (Oct 10, 2008)

I do get an error on the statuts bar at the bottom. Details:

Line: 7
Char: 4
Error: 'his' is undefined
Code: 0
URL: 'http://www.cckpca.org/'


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 10, 2008)

Seb said:


> I do get an error on the statuts bar at the bottom. Details:
> 
> Line: 7
> Char: 4
> ...



Did you get that error with the old theme? If you don't know, let me know and I'll switch it back and you can test.


----------



## Seb (Oct 10, 2008)

I don't know.


----------



## jambo (Oct 10, 2008)

fredtgreco said:


> jambo said:
> 
> 
> > I am using IE6 (IE 6.0.2800.1106) and have no problems accessing the drop down menus. I could download sermons in less than 6 seconds but whenever I tried to listen to one I got the error message about 'low content' whatever that is. Other than that I can access all areas of the web site.
> ...



I clicked on a sermon, the dialogue box opened and downloaded automatically to RealPlayer. I tried different sermons from 1 Kgs, 1 Thess, leadershp etc but the same error message came up when trying to play. That is "a general error has occured low content"


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 10, 2008)

Seb said:


> I don't know.



Try now.


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 10, 2008)

jambo said:


> fredtgreco said:
> 
> 
> > jambo said:
> ...



My guess is that it is a Real Player problem. I had not noticed it before because I avoid Real Player like the plague. Could you right click on a sermon and download it and then open it from your hard drive and see if that works?


----------



## Seb (Oct 10, 2008)

Different error:

Details:

Line: 387
Char: 1
Error: 'undefined' is undefined 
Code: 0
URL: 'Christ Church PCA » Home'


----------



## Seb (Oct 10, 2008)

I am currently (as we speak) in the process of updating this pc (I have to, it's a work thing) I've got a feeling when it's updated to the most recent IE6 version (probably the same a Jambo's) the problem may go away.


----------



## jambo (Oct 10, 2008)

fredtgreco said:


> jambo said:
> 
> 
> > fredtgreco said:
> ...


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Oct 10, 2008)

I am using IE 6.0.2 at work. (1) No Drop Downs and (2) the Intro paragraph with picture extends a bit into the right sidebar forcing the sidebar items down until it clears.


----------

